# Biceps are slow growing!!!



## Andy-traps.

Currently training my bi's twice a week,But they are slow in growing and definition is poor. help on technique and exercises to pump up the biceps?:lift:


----------



## gym rat

thats your problem already mate, your training them twice a week, train them once a week with four excerciese and they should come through abit more, rest is just as important as lifting if not more, goodluck bud


----------



## Nytol

Try not training them at all, just hit back, chest and delts hard, I bet they grow in the next 2 months.


----------



## Guest

Either do as nytol said or just drop to once per week and 1-2 sets of preacher one arm db curls and 1-2 sets of seated hammer curls, this is what i do and it works fine.


----------



## 13stonetarget

My arms grew more when I stopped directly training them, too.


----------



## Bulldozer

Yep i concur also.

I dont train arms directly at all and they are growing ok.


----------



## 13stonetarget

Personally I blame bastard magazines like Men's Health etc... It's the first thing I picked up and a lot of my mates picked up when they started training "properly" (what we believed was properly), and a lot of the actual training advice is naff..


----------



## Kezz

16 sets!! no way you are training hard enough!!


----------



## Five-O

I do 3 sets a week and thats it, they are heavy assed aswell....but I also deadlift heavy and heavy bench aswell.

Can you see a pattern, less is more as long as its intense.

Focus on compound lifts, 14lbs gain will roughly add an inch, you'll never see some except Mr Valentino with 20" arms at something like 200lbs. Unless your a genetic freak of course 

Your arms grow with the rest of your body.

Follow the rest of the guys advice.

I listened to what Mr Nytol was saying about volume vs intensity and switched up my routines, Ive grown better than ever training less but with intensity at 120% on my work sets.


----------



## Spangle1187

My biceps get hit once a week on all my pull exercises and they are growing nicely


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

An exercise i find good for bi's are 21's but to be honest my bi's was not growing either so i tried doing bi's and also tri's together in a form of super setting and this seemed to work, for me anyways. Remember everyone is different so what worked for me might not work for you and visa versa but would defo either try 21's or super setting and tri setting your arm workouts!

Experiment with it thats the fun of training, just remember to be making notes so you can track your progress as not enough people do this and without doing this how do you if your gaining or not!


----------



## NeilpWest

I went through a phase a while back where i was training my bi's twice aweek thurs back and bi then sun just bi and tbh i deff think it helped. I did it for a month or so now i just alternate on thurs one week ill do seated alt db arm curl and hammer with an isolation then next thurs ill use the ez bar wide and narrow and hammer bar that bout it (doing that after back) and mine grow well everyones diff though.


----------



## 7i7

Heavy negs 3x6 concentration curls, twice a week, after straight sets of barbell work did it for me.


----------



## Andy-traps.

Thanks for the help will do some of the suggestions.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

train my arms twice a week with one exercise... 3sets of 6 reps.

17" arms

i hit back heavy and they grow more from the strain i put on them from pulling a heavy weight


----------



## thestudbeast

I tried the "no direct work for arms thing" for nearly a year and it left me with a very big back and small bicepts so it's not for everyone.

I repsond to two bicept sessions a week and once indirectly off back work. The best exersize I've done for them was the one Ninepack suggested on this site, it was so good I repped the guy for it, pure genius...... for telling me that is sure someone else came up with the method.

Volume works for some and low volume for others but it tends to be the low volume guys that are more set in their beleifs that there's only one way, try both see what catagory you fall into.


----------



## Bulldozer

thestudbeast said:


> Volume works for some and low volume for others *but it tends to be the low volume guys* that are more set in their beleifs that there's only one way, try both see what catagory you fall into.


Most guys that train low volume started on high volume and got no where i will think your find is what happened in most cases mate.


----------



## Greyphantom

Bulldozer said:


> Most guys that train low volume started on high volume and got no where i will think your find is what happened in most cases mate.


TBH I like to play with both, one training cycle high the next low...


----------



## thestudbeast

Bulldozer said:


> Most guys that train low volume started on high volume and got no where i will think your find is what happened in most cases mate.


I understand your point, it's exactly what I'm getting at, people train high volume with multiple sets to failure (don't grow) and declare it doesn't work. Then swich to low volume and grow and hence get stuck in the idea that one method is better than the other. The point is both methods will work for the majority of people if done right, most people that grow on volume are not going to failure let alone doing forced reps or any other intesity method. IMO volume is less heavy on the CNS but high intestity and low volume will give more immediate results.


----------



## Bulldozer

thestudbeast said:


> I understand your point, it's exactly what I'm getting at, people train high volume with multiple sets to failure (don't grow) and declare it doesn't work. Then swich to low volume and grow and hence get stuck in the idea that one method is better than the other. The point is both methods will work for the majority of people if done right, most people that grow on volume are not going to failure let alone doing forced reps or any other intesity method. IMO volume is less heavy on the CNS but high intestity and low volume will give more immediate results.


Yep its all a balancing act, you gotta find the balance of intensity/volume/frequency that works for YOU , not joe bloggs in some magazine!! Always best to keep an open mind


----------



## Greyphantom

Bulldozer said:


> Yep its all a balancing act, you gotta find the balance of intensity/volume/frequency that works for YOU , not joe bloggs in some magazine!! Always best to keep an open mind


Wait I thought it was Joe Wieder...??


----------



## 7i7

You guys need to eXpErImEnT, if it works - change it, make it better, make it perfect, if not you can always go back. No point running like V12 with 10 broken plugs, and saying hey - it works.

DC + negative overload for life


----------



## 13stonetarget

Interesting post guys.


----------



## 3752

got to agree with 7i7 no one way will work for everyone, my arms used to be very small and out of proportion i finally brought them up when i trained my triceps differently(makes up 2/3 of the upper arm) and i kept my rep range to 8-10 for both biceps and triceps.

what many do not realise is that the Biceps is one of the smallest bodyparts that we train on the body(1/3 of the upper arm) yet guys are training this small muscle twice or three times a week with 10+ sets and then confused to why they are not growing......two words come to mind...

Over-training

Patience


----------



## Frijiman

Andy-traps. said:


> Currently training my bi's twice a week,But they are slow in growing and definition is poor. help on technique and exercises to pump up the biceps?:lift:


if your looking for more size on your arms concentrate more on your tri's. after doing this i gained 0.5'' on my bad boys


----------



## cyberheater

My biceps seem to be coming on nicely and I don't do much direct work with them at all.

Chins, seated cable rows and dips seems to work for me.


----------



## paulo

agree with bulldozer and nytol mate-less is more,heavy bench/dips does tris-heavy back e pull does bis


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Agree with Paul too many people concentrate on bi's due to this muscle being an ego muscle, as if you ask some1 to show you his/her muscle they will probably flex their arm and show you their bi even though this is by no means the biggest or powerful muscle in the body and probably not the best developed either!

This is why i superset my arms when training and i train my bi's and tri's together as i personally find this works better for me, as i use to train my arms after back and tri's after chest but was not getting that good of gains!

Just experiment with training as thats the fun part as every1's body is different and will react different and what works for one wont for the other and visa versa and then when you do find what works for you just push it to the max!!!!!!


----------



## offo

2 sets of db or barbell curls then 2 sets of 8 hammer curls once a week


----------



## Guest

offo said:


> 2 sets of db or barbell curls then 2 sets of 8 hammer curls once a week


lol some ground breaking advice there offo:love:

I did heavy negative db preacher curls yesterday 2 sets of them followed by 2 drop sets of machine preacher curls and i can barely move my arms today


----------



## ymir

I train my bi's and tri's on back resp chest day since im alrdy warm and i do 3 split atm works wonders, also cheatcurls are a good way for my arms to grow  ofc dont cheat all the time just when u push for increasing weight.


----------



## offo

Con said:


> lol some ground breaking advice there offo:love:
> 
> I did heavy negative db preacher curls yesterday 2 sets of them followed by 2 drop sets of machine preacher curls and i can barely move my arms today


hahah it was u who adviced me to do so :crazy: heheh  :beer1:


----------



## bigboy

A friend of mine told me this as i had same problem.

Try training Biceps and Triceps together. 3 mass exercises for each.

*Biceps*

Standing barbell curls

Standing Dumbell curls

Concentration curls

*Triceps*

Close grip bench

Standing over head Ext. with E-Z bar

Lying Tri. Ext.

Do 3 Sets for each. And increase weight with each set, dropping reps. e.g. 10, 8, 6...

Hope that helps mate (I think Arnold did similar routine w/Super sets though)


----------

